
This Year in Conrod – An Update from the Rust GUI Library - mitchmindtree
http://blog.piston.rs/2016/09/13/this-year-in-conrod/
======
pcwalton
It's worth noting that Conrod doesn't use any unsafe code [1].

In light of the "Why I'm dropping Rust" post, it's nice to see a proof point
that it's possible, and easy, to write heterogeneous trees in Rust without
using unsafe code. It looks like Conrod uses petgraph via the daggy crate [2].

[1]:
[https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/conrod/search?utf8=%E2%9...](https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/conrod/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=unsafe)
[2]:
[https://github.com/mitchmindtree/daggy](https://github.com/mitchmindtree/daggy)

------
mrec
Couple of minor nitpicks _re_ naming:

1\. `Oval` should really be `Ellipse` given that its sizing assumes symmetry
on two axes.

2\. Can't decide which side of the Atlantic it's on - it has `color` and
variants (US English) but also `centre` and variants (British English). Much
as it pains me, programming has generally standardized on USian spellings.

3\. The use of `kid` in names feels slightly odd, especially when the
documentation for those names consistently uses the more common `child`.

The current theme support looks kinda limited - is it ever likely to expand to
support things like gradient fills, rounded corners, drop shadows etc? Or
would that be pushing too much complexity into the rendering backends?

------
sevensor
I'm sure this is great from the perspective of a Rust developer who wants a
Rust GUI library, and the post is basically written from that perspective. If
I'm not using Rust, are there compelling reasons for me to switch from Qt?
Does conrod have the equivalent of QOpenGLWidget so that I can mix 2D widgets
with 3D visuals?

~~~
mrec
The "Why use it?" section of the Conrod docs might be relevant:

[http://docs.piston.rs/conrod/conrod/guide/chapter_1/index.ht...](http://docs.piston.rs/conrod/conrod/guide/chapter_1/index.html#why-
use-it)

If you haven't encountered an immediate-mode GUI API before, you're probably
going to find it a bit strange coming from Qt.

------
weberc2
Is there support for antialiasing? Some of the shapes and text look jagged.

------
childintime
I am looking to use Rust to write Delphi and C# type of (business) apps. Can
Conrod be used and how would it be painful? I am interested in getting things
done, and I don't care much about looks. Note I much prefer a spartan GUI, as
Conrod apparently proposes, over some Java-style widgets.

